# Duragesic Pain Patch



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

Hi all,Has anyone tried the Duragesic pain patch? It is a timed-release formula of a narcotic drug called Fentanyl. I have been on it for a couple of months now and am amazed at how UNsatisfactory it is! I started out on the 25 mcg patch but have been raised up to the 50 mcg one. You wear each patch for three days and get a slow, continual dose of fentanyl. I have had fibromyalgia since 1980 and have tried many, many NSAIDS as well as physical therapy, yoga, etc. I finally agreed to go on a NARCOTIC, for heaven's sake--why, oh why isn't it working?What about acupuncture? Has anyone tried that?What about hypnotism?What else can I try??


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

From my experience, with Fibro and/or CFS, most painkillers don't work. I think it has something to do with the mechanism of these diseases. (ie, not actual inflammation, but a misinterpretation of chemical signals in the brain, etc)I found some (temporary) relief from massage therapy. I found a VERY experienced therapist, who had a large Fibro clientel. It was pure heaven. The days I went, I would come home absolutely pain free, and take a blissful nap. I have been to other therapists that were NOT as experienced with Fibro, and found my pain to be aggrevated.I don't know if that would help you, but it would probably feel good, at the very least.







(I no longer go due to the expense, the good ones charge an arm and a leg!)I bet you'll get better advice from the others, as pain isn't my #1 symptom.


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

Hi Mrs. M,Thanks for your reply. I have had the benefit of some theraputic massage in the past, but for me, too, the cost was an issue. I have given up working so am now on a much stricter budget than I was previusly. Guess I'll keep searching.


----------

